# Manual Software Update?



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a VIP211. I have automatic updates turned off because of Screensaver/TiVo issues. I tried the work around with a recurring timer to turn off the screensaver but it would fail every now and then so I just turned the updates off.

Is there a way to do a software update without this being on? Do I just re-boot, do a check-switch,...??? (I'm just looking for a software update... don't care about the guide...)

thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The latest version L435 is still in partial phase release. There is nothing you can do to get the update until your receiver's serial number is in the next targeted range (see http://ekb.dbstalk.com/software.htm). Dish provides download instructions at http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customer_service/software_versions/instructions/index.asp?ID=1 but that doesn't say anything about having to wait your turn.

I would pick a time the TiVo won't be recording, set that time for automatic updates, put the 211 in stand-by and let it do its thing. Check back in an hour. If no update, turn updates off then try again next week, or see http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml for when the next phase is scheduled (not always accurate).


----------

